# Ok, fess up, are you offended by sterile draping?



## watermamma (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok, please tell me I am not the only one! My family & friends think I am nuts. Why are women still being draped in sterile medical sheets during normal birth? Are we dirty? What is being protected? Our eyes, in case we glance at our vaginas (_shudder_!)?

I know lots of people IRL that beleive many of the same things I do, and they are not the least offended with being covered up with these things during birth.

(And yes, I know, there a million more important things that care providers (aka: ob's!!!) are doing that are much more serious and dangerous, but I thought we would lighten up our usual serious chatter







)

So, am I nuts to be bothered by this (not that I will listen







)? Any others out there with me?


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Didn't happen during my hospital birth, in fact I had a mirror up until the very end when my OB came to help the babe out! They did lay a blanket on me at the end for when baby was laid on my chest. I'd be bothered too!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I am bothered by this too!!!!! I watch shows like A Baby Story, Birth Day, etc., and there is a stark contrast between some of the hospital practices. At some, the doctors wear gloves. And that is all in terms of medical gear. At some, they put on a full paper gown with head covering, big plastic face shield, and they drape the woman practically from neck to toe. And then, she is forced to lie there on her back so as not to disturb the draping. Give me a break! Umm, if you don't want to see/be exposed to blood... DON'T BECOME A DOCTOR!


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Yep, it would piss me off, too. A mother does not need to be proteced from HERSELF with sterile drapings! A sterile draping obviously isn't protecting you from the doctor or nurse's germs...seems pretty pointless. I thought that kind of thing went out a long time ago - along with the swabbing nipples with alcohol, and perineal shaving


----------



## hipmamawnc (May 30, 2004)

That makes me nuts when the doctors look like they are handling nuclear waste instead of a babe. With my dd we had to transfer to hospital, when I was pushing the nurse started to drape me and put blankets on my chest for the baby. Here I am pushing with my first after 36 hours of back labor and yelling "take that off, I want skin to skin, skin to skin"







Cracked my whole birthing team up! But I got her right on my chest the way it should be.

Robyn wife to Eric
SAH, bfing, cosleeping mama to Raven, Dakota, and Zebulon


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I only had the drapes for my 3rd- which was a c-section. My first 2- doc wore gloves and scrubs- that's it- no face mask or drapes.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I dont know that it offends me, but I do think its silly. Baby pretty much has moms germs already, so no need to get paranoid about it!!! LOL


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I didn't have the draping....I was on the blankets/sheets I was on for the 2 days before DS made his presence. The doctor had a hat, gown, glasses, and gloves on though...but noone else in the room had any protective stuff on...


----------



## Kim2002 (May 15, 2004)

I always thought draping over mom was for protecting mom's possible modesty, like when you have your annual gyno visit. Never occurred to me that they did it for germ protection (which is just whacky!).


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Who has modesty when they're pushing? :LOL

I had a nurse trying to put a sheet over me at my first birth, and I just kept pushing it off....until she said "We're wheeling you out in the hallway - keep it on!"


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I'd be pissed. Throw them on the floor; they won't be sterile then.


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

It totally bugs me when I see it.

I delivered nude and on my hands and knees... not sure how I could've been draped even if someone wanted to. :LOL


----------



## Mindful Mom (Jun 9, 2003)

My first was caught by an OB, and he just wore scrubs and gloves. I beld all over his shoes, something he joked about later!!

I had a midwife with my second and she just wore street clothes and gloves.

I would be offended by sterile drapes as well!


----------



## Faith (Nov 14, 2002)

I was at my SILs birth and she was draped all over.

I was susposed to be holding her legs for her, and I accidentially touched her bare skin a bit, becuase the drapes didn't cover the bottoms of the legs.

The nurses let me know immediately that I was NOT to touch her skin! I actually jumped from the way she said it to me.

OTOH- During her labor, my SIL kept telling the nurses how crazy I was for having a HB (I was newly preg at the time) since I couldn't get an epidural. The nurses thought me having a HB was the coolest thing ever and even offered to help me find a MW if I needed one.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Most women should run from a hospital birth -- run, I say run. All that medical garb and medical procedures for a perfectly natural process of life. When did being pregnant and having a baby become a medical procedure to be dealth with medically???
So yes I am bothered by all the drappings etc. I'm so fed up I had my last baby at home and she will be the first of a few more to be born at home!
I moved like a wild woman hip swaying in the door frames in labor, who could have done that in a hospital. And to cover you up with plastic paper while you are hot as h--- pushing, I don't know why more women don't throw the stuff on the floor.
Just my opinion -- fun to bash the medical garb.


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

Perhaps it is starting to become a thing of the past like shaving your pubic area or giving an enema before birth? I gave birth at two diff hospitals and they didn't drape me


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

I had my first almost 14 years ago and have never been draped - nor was I shaved or any of that other BS they used to do, thank goodness. There is NO WAY those things would've stayed put, anyway!

My last two were waterbirthed, which kinda negates the sterility of anything :LOL


----------



## SaraC (Jan 11, 2002)

With my first DD it was a homebirth transport and I was draped from head to toe. They even taped up the nursing openings of the gown. I hate to see drapes on a woman. Birth is NOT sterile!! Why do people act like it is.

With my second DD I gave birth on the bed totally naked.


----------



## copslass (Apr 19, 2003)

Yes, I'm offended by the practice of "draping" healthy birthing women in surgical garb!

My first two were c-sections, of course I was draped as I was laid out in the OR on a surgery table. BBBLACH!!!

My next three were born born on a bed with a midwife attending. No drapes.

I see this practice as one more attempt to make normal healthy birth resemble a surgical procedure. Of, course, sOB's are all too often performing some kind of surgery; if not c-sections, instrumental deliveries and/or episiotomies.


----------



## ramona_quimby (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KiwiZ*
Perhaps it is starting to become a thing of the past like shaving your pubic area or giving an enema before birth? I gave birth at two diff hospitals and they didn't drape me

They STILL shave and enema at hospitals here in Taiwan - totally weird to me. I only assume that they drape, too, and I agree, it is a strange practice!


----------



## Jennifer H (Jan 19, 2003)

I was never draped for my hospital births. No stirrups either.

I'm not offended by the midwife wearing gloves and face shield. Universal precautions really dictates that health care providers do that for any procedure that may cause a splattering of blood or body fluids. Birth is pretty oozy! I feel better knowing my health care provider is protecting herself with all patients. That means she is less likely to infect me or my baby with something that she got from her last patient. Frankly I'd expect gloves and face shield from a homebirth midwife as well.

The face shield is much more patient friendly than a mask and goggles since you can see the person's whole face.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I wear gloves, but no face shield. I will never wear one.

Hmm....I think it just depends on the doc about the draping. But, it is silly - so is the wipe down with betadine.


----------



## Truvie (May 4, 2004)

I had a hospital transfer. They didn't cover me in anything (I had been naked at the birth center, put on a nightgown for the drive to the hospital, then got naked again), and the doctor had a mask and gloves. I remember what he was wearing because after I delivered my son, the doc was COVERED in drops of blood! I don't know if this is normal or not, but when I birthed I sent blood flying ALL OVER the delivery room! Blood landed on my family, doula, midwife, nurses, walls, furniture, etc. My mom thought it was funny and she photographed it all. She also made the doctor pose with the placenta for a picture 

Truvie


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truvie*
..when I birthed I sent blood flying ALL OVER the delivery room!

I did this w/my second baby...I was pushing uncontrollably b/c the damn nurses had made me wait so long, and WHOOSH!!! DD FLEW out of me and all the fluids splattered the MW right in the face!

I think she was rather grateful to have the face shield on.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I'm starting to see why so many people think that birth is messy and wouldn't do it at home because of the mess! However, I've yet to see a homebirth that was splattering and had blood on the walls. This is crazy! lol


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Hmm, never really thought about it. I had both mine at home so it was a non-issue. I don't know if it would occur to me as something offensive - just dumb. I think the overly medicalization of birth just lends OB's to _assume_ that the baby should be placed on something "clean" and also perhaps to protect your modesty (really, they're doing you a favor







).


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

When my mw's dropped off the birth kit, I found an iodine pad in there. I was freaking out, thinking they thought I was dirty and they were going to scrub me down with it, but it turns out it was only for their own hands after the birth.

That doesn't bother me.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife*
I'm starting to see why so many people think that birth is messy and wouldn't do it at home because of the mess! However, I've yet to see a homebirth that was splattering and had blood on the walls. This is crazy! lol

I sure hope that wasn't meant to be disparaging.


----------



## watermamma (Dec 29, 2003)

So I guess I will respond to my own thread! I was draped for my 1st (hospital, ugh) and 2nd was born in water, out of hospital, so of course, no draping









The draping of mom drives me nuts !!!!!!!! I am glad I am not alone in this...


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

YES! I've yet to mention it to anyone, but they did this to me during my first birth and I hated it. They did it at the last minute, right when I was ready to push him out. My dh was supposed to be holding my leg back and he touched my skin and got chastised for it







He was not very happy about that, which is only one of the reasons he disliked my first OB so much. He actually mentioned it when we were interviewing our OB for our second birth. Also, I tried to reach down and grab the baby when he came out and the damn Dr. didn't want me touching him right away. Then a second later he put him on my chest. Weird, obsessive, and offensive, yes.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

This makes me feel SO grateful that Orion flew out (via barfing uke) *way* before they thought he would, into the nurse's ungloved hands lickidy split! The nurse was so befuddled she didn't even question my doula who called out "Skin to skin coming up!" and helped guide Orion onto my nakkie tummy.







I would have been PISSED if I was draped! And while I totally get the dr's need to be safe from body fluids, when the doctor came in to deliver the placenta (and she did do the work there, pulling it out and then wondering why I almost hemmoraged!







) all gowned, gloved, with a full mask on it was very icky to me.

Reading about what could have been worse does help me make peace with ds's birth, considering he should have been born at home and would have been, had my midwives been competant and concerned about my positive birthing experience!


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

I was completely naked under the blanket I had with DD. But then, I went from lying on my side getting my only bit of relaxation the entire labour (over 20hrs at that point) to feeling something weird to pushing. But DD still got some skin to skin. My upper chest (above nipple level) was uncovered.

DS... not enough time to throw anything on me until after he was born. He had tons of Skin to Skin and after 10?15? minutes he was weighed, checked out and returned to me for more skin to skin, he shat on me. LOL

That's my son. I still get shit and pissed on at random by him. I hope it stops by the time he's in high school.







:


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

skellbelle, no not disparaging, just an AHA moment. granted, my birth count is only at 140 - maybe there will be some dramatic spattering in the future (though I pray not!)!!


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I homebirthed and didn't have an explosive delivery, there was no mess really to clean up. The only blood on anything was from me standing up to deliver the placenta. A spot or two on the box spring of my bed, which my midwife cleaned up.

Back to the drap issue, I think it's okay for docs, but not the birthing women unless they are ok with it. Let us birth how we want to.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

With all 3 of mine I was not draped. They put a small sheet over my stomach so they could wipe the baby off once it was delivered. I did have drapes after so I wouldn't get cold until they finished with the babies.

With all of them the dr's did not have any gear on until after they were born(at that point it really seems pointless doesn't it?). None of them had time to get anything but gloves on.lol


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Electra375*

Back to the drap issue, I think it's okay for docs, but not the birthing women unless they are ok with it. Let us birth how we want to.

I think this might be a good approach. Tell your birth attendant, "You wear what you want, I'll wear what I want!"


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

Good Idea! I'm planning on warning anyone who wants to "be with us" during Bun's birth that the last time I gave birth, I was walking around for hours naked and do they really want to see that?







:

I just can't stand having anything constricting on me while in labour. Even the hospital bracelets are too much. Its like "Don't touch me! No clothing! Nada! Get away!"

Well... since we plan on HBing Bun, being naked shouldn't be much of a big deal.


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

I really hate seeing sterile draping of a birthing woman, as though something "dirty" is going on.

Medical students are actually taught that the vagina is dirty, so it follows that doctors have this mindset when they go out in the world and practice.

I had my hand stitched back together from an unfortunate accident, and the doctor used sterile draping all over me with a spot light just to stitch my hand back together, so I suppose that is a sterile technique used in all surgeries.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Yep, I was offended, I honestly didn't think about it at the time, but later. I was naked, leaning back between DH's legs,kinda like a sitting squat and they still managed to drape me! My CNM wore scrubs with surgical booties, and all the nurses had on sterile coverings too.







What was the point? The hospital was dirty, not me.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miriam*
I had my hand stitched back together from an unfortunate accident, and the doctor used sterile draping all over me with a spot light just to stitch my hand back together, so I suppose that is a sterile technique used in all surgeries.

I think it helps the doctor concentrate on the wound and the sewing instead of the hand and the injury and blood and







uke. I would certainly understand the draping if a episiotomy was expected or stitching was happening. Anything that helps the doctor do that right is okay with me.
For birthing in general? I don't know. In a hospital it might help the baby be safer by reminding the nurses and docs to use their sterile technique.
But mandatory draping seems awful silly.


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

Hair is also "filthy" even if just washed. Hence the idea that shaving the pubic area made it "sterile."


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

I have never been "draped", but with ds#1 I did wear a cloth hospital gown...wasn't required too, but in the heat of labor and pushing it just never got taken off. The MW was gloved and maybe shielded. And after the birth I became self concious and didn't want all those people watching me have skin to skin with my baby. When I went down to the sleeping room, I stripped and had skin to skin (and nursed), but that was about an hour later.

***edited to add: with ds#1 there was a huge mirror over the bed, so I got to watch him emerge from me. That was one of the only cool thing about the hospital (the bathtub was cool too, but they didn't let you birth in them, so that sucked).

With ds#2 I was buck naked and at home and the people there didn't care that I was naked :LOL. The mw wore street clothes and I do not recall whether she had gloves. And I did not "spray" out, but was thankful for the pads on the bed. There was very little clean-up needed.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I never thought about it before, but I wasn't draped either time I delivered. The first baby girl was delivered by the doctor and he still had his military bdu's on, didn't have time to change into scrubs. I was at a friends delivery and they put the drapes on and over mine and her husbands arms because we were holding her legs while pushing.


----------



## obnurse (May 18, 2004)

Quote:

Just my opinion -- fun to bash the medical garb
Sorry, this wouldn't be so fun to bash if it was your job everyday!!

I can't speak for draping the mom.. we don't do that..
BUT, as for a doctor, MW, or nurse protecting themselves from your blood and secretions.. that is smart! I have a wonderful family and child that I love, and I REFUSE to go home with a blood and amniotic fluid on me. Can you just imagine what someone elses blood and amniotic fluid tastes like in your mouth and feels like in you eyes? NOT GOOD! Just look up what the percentage of the population carries Hepatits B and C.. HIV... etc, etc. We see them giving birth! Someone else made a comment that doctors shouldn't be doctors if they are afraid of blood.. None of them I know are afraid of blood, they just want to be around LIVING and HEALTHY for the rest of their lives.. not passing hep B on to their wives at home!!
Would you walk in to a restroom and let someone pee on you? How many of you hover and don't put your bottom on the seat? SAME DIFFERENCE! I resent people bashing MY safety precautions. I am not the one catching the baby, so I only wear eye protection and gloves.. so I don't look like a spaceman..
Also, if they didn't wear sugical gowns, how would you like to be the mama in the next room when the doctor comes in with blood on him from someone else.. and wants to touch your baby? I don't think so!! So it would be okay for him to have someone elses blood on him, but not okay for you or your baby!
I am sure that the original poster was referring to moms being draped for a vaginal delivery.. how many of you encorporated the medical staff into it I have no idea!


----------



## obnurse (May 18, 2004)

Wow I just read my post and I sounded really heated. I re-read the other posts again.. and it was only a FEW that bashed the medical staff for covering up...so I don't mean to offend everyone. I just take my job seriously.. I love what I do.. and I love my family. I know a lot of stuff being done in hopitals is stupid sometimes.. but safety of the caregivers is NOT stupid. I have delivered many babies by myself.. some without gloves because there was no time.. but if I have 2 seconds to spare.. you better believe I am reaching for my gloves!


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I agree that for the safety of the dr's and nurses some of it is necessary but that's what they're wearing and they can be safe without draping the moms. However, the cloth gown that my dr put on after they girls were born is not going to protect anything but his clothes from blood since it is just cloth and not something that is waterproof.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

This is yet another reasons I birth at home. I'm not sick, so there's no need for me to be treated/or act as if I am. It's so much more than just hospital protocol. There are enormously strong underlying cultural messages in draping and all the other events that take place in the hospital. It's really fascinating when you look at them with fresh eyes!


----------



## watermamma (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *obnurse*
I am sure that the original poster was referring to moms being draped for a vaginal delivery..

Yes, I am talking about mom being draped on the legs, etc. so all you would see if you looked at mom is the tiniest hint of a vagina somewhere in all that blue draping crap.

I was not referring to care providers wearing their own garb. I really don't like seeing the big face shields, but I can understand the reasoning behind it, especially in certain instrument assisted vaginal births (of which there are far too many....but that is another thread!).


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Quote:

I have delivered many babies by myself.. some without gloves because there was no time..
Actually, you just caught. Only the mother "delivers"








Semantics, I know - but that phrase ALWAYS bugs me! Unless you're pulling that little one out without assistance from the mother, it's the mother doing the work! :LOL
(When Davey was born, DH's whole side of the family was all "Oh, Jason, I can't believe you delivered him yourself!" uke Excuse me, *I* did all the work! He just caught!)


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamid*
Well... since we plan on HBing Bun, being naked shouldn't be much of a big deal.









Yep, at my HB I was completely naked from the first entry into the tub until the delivery on our bed. I didn't even know it until I asked my dh why Paul didn't come up to see the baby (step father-in-law). DH said you've been naked all day, he didn't want to embarrass you.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
(When Davey was born, DH's whole side of the family was all "Oh, Jason, I can't believe you delivered him yourself!" uke Excuse me, *I* did all the work! He just caught!)

That's also my biggest pet peeve! Our second dd was born at home unassisted which was unexpected (not the home part, just the u/c part). EVERYONE marvels at how dh delivered the baby. Umm, noooooooooooo. First of all, he was running around like a chicken w/his head cut off. If I hadn't been there telling him what to do I think he would have hidden in a corner and cried (LOL - okay, he wasn't really that bad). Second, just like you said, *I* birthed (delivered, if you must) that baby! Drives me batty when people use that term!


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:

BUT, as for a doctor, MW, or nurse protecting themselves from your blood and secretions.. that is smart! I have a wonderful family and child that I love, and I REFUSE to go home with a blood and amniotic fluid on me.
I agree with this. I am an ER nurse and no one would question my garb. But last winter i spent 8 weeks in labor and delivery, and uh, lets just say that quite a few births were more than a little "juicy". I wore the yellow plastic kinda covering over the top of my scrubs, the booties and my glasses to protect my eyes. i have always worn my glasses to work to protect my eyes. And it would be kinda nasty to go from room to room with other patients body fluids on my dinosaur scrubs!

Interestingly, not one of the women giving birth were draped, shaved or given enemas. (and neither was i when i had my three kids). Sometimes there was no time and all we had time to do was grab a pair of gloves from the wall.

I never have understood the whole draping thing either.


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *watermamma*

So, am I nuts to be bothered by this (not that I will listen







)? Any others out there with me?

Im an OB nurse and I *HATE* draping. I usually lean down and whisper in my patient's ear to pull the darn things off. The docs get pissed, but it affords the mama a better view to get rid of the drapes. I also tell mamas to reach down and touch their baby's head, although I usually have them do that before the docs are even in the room. Im kind of known for calling the docs in just long enough to catch the head as its popping out.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamid*
Hair is also "filthy" even if just washed. Hence the idea that shaving the pubic area made it "sterile."









Hair, especially pubic hair may be "filthy" (i.e., full of bacteria);

- HOWEVER -

There are actually medical studies going back eighty years that indicate that shaving the pubic hair INCREASES the bacteria count and increases the chance for an infection in that area.

Not to mention the itchiness and discomfort for the new mother in the weeks following in which the hair grows back.

Therefore, nature knows best. Perhaps the hair protects the area, skin, or organs from further bacterial invasion.


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

That's why I was rolling my eyes at the "a shaved puss is a sterile puss" idea.


----------



## obnurse (May 18, 2004)

Actually Mehndi Mama.. I did 'deliver' the babies, and so did the mamas. You are of course entitled to your opinion, but as much as you dislike the word, it means assisting a birthing woman. (see below)

To give birth to: She delivered a baby boy this morning.
To assist (a woman) in giving birth: The doctor delivered her of twins.
To assist or aid in the birth of: The midwife delivered the baby.
(taken from Webster's dictionary)
Sorry you dislike it, but thats what it is. I get bugged by the word 'caught' It reminds me of someone standing their with a catchers mitt on! :LOL
I think a lot of it is in how one views the care givers role. My opinion is that someone that views a doctor,nurse, MW as unimportant in the role of the delivery would use something like 'catcher' (sounds unimportant). Someone that views a caregiver as important would use 'deliverer'. It is all a matter of personaly preference in my opinion!
No matter what.. who could possibly take away from the mama's role! She is the almighty deliverer! Mama's rock!!!

Some of the babies I have, lets say, 'assisted in birth' (for a happy medium) just quickly guided out, others have required a bit more assistance. A severe shoulder dystocia requires more than 'catching'!


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *obnurse*
I get bugged by the word 'caught' It reminds me of someone standing their with a catchers mitt on! :LOL
I think a lot of it is in how one views the care givers role. My opinion is that someone that views a doctor,nurse, MW as unimportant in the role of the delivery would use something like 'catcher' (sounds unimportant). Someone that views a caregiver as important would use 'deliverer'. It is all a matter of personaly preference in my opinion!

Hmm, I







and totally respect my midwifes, but they still didn't "deliver" my baby. In fact I've never once heard them say that they deliver babies. They say they catch (if they even do that because I'm sure lots of times the husband or someone else does, as was true in my case). They certainly assisted in some ways - primarily by offering guidance and emotional support - and I valued their presence, but still to me AND them (dictionary definition or no) they did not deliver.


----------



## watermamma (Dec 29, 2003)

My DH caught our second and I birthed her. There was no delivering anywhere, nor was there with my first, even with an OB standing between my legs (ugh). I birthed her, no one delivered her. I do not need to be "delivered of" my baby. Baby is still mine and with me, she has not been taken away. That is what delivered conjurs up for me.

I think very highly of my midwives and respect them greatly. Even if they pulled my baby out, I still would never say the delivered her, nor would they.


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

I've delivered all three of my births. No doctor. Me.

First one, the doctor had left for home because I was simply having a miscarriage and therefore not important enough for him to bother to stick around. No nurse either. Just me. Poor baby wasn't even old enough to breathe on his own.

Second one, sure the doctor manipulated the head and shoulders, but I have a picture of my hands doing everything else. I delivered my own child. Again.

Third one - the doctor had his hand on DS's head. DS went from full crown to birth in one movement so fast that the doctor DID indeed catch. That was all he could do. No manipulations, nothing more than an astonished look as all of a sudden he had a baby in his hands. DS had shot out to the end of his umbilical cord too. Now just imagine if I had done a valsalva push with that birth! The cord would have snapped! We're lucky the doc was able to catch DS or DS would have landed on the floor.

This time, we're hoping for a home waterbirth. Wish us luck. And yes, people will be using catcher's mits.







:

"Delivered" however just reminds me to much of "Jake's Stork Emporium" where you can call up and order the baby you want any time of day or night. That's why I hate that word. Women birth babies. Docs and midwives catch, pull, slice, dice and julienne to get at the baby. They even use giant salad forks and vacumm cleaners. Women do all the work, yet we don't get any of the credit!


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamid*
They even use giant salad forks and vacumm cleaners.









:


----------



## CairaJade (Jul 12, 2004)

I have to agree with obnurse about the protective garb on the hospital staff. It's for their own health, whether the patient has a known transferable illness or not. The eyes and mouth are mucous membranes, and need to be protected. They're doing to for not only their own health, but the health of their families and future patients.

Now for the draping, that's just silly. Doesn't _offend_ me, but does highly annoy me.

As for the terminology debate, I don't particularly care for the term delivering being used by anyone but the mother. Assisting during the delivery sounds best to me, even though caregivers delivering is indeed correct. However, "catching" just sounds so wrong. What, am I going to squirt the baby out so fast you'll have to go long to catch it? I don't think so. How about receiving the baby?


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:

What, am I going to squirt the baby out so fast you'll have to go long to catch it?
That's exactly how DS came rocketting out of me!! You can ask DP about that! :LOL




























:














:


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I just can't stand that "nuclear waste management look" either!! I was not wearing anything for the birth of my first 2 kids (I just ripped everything off when the pain started to get bad - :LOL ) but with the 3rd they came with a little gown and etc... Ugh! The midwives did not wash my first 2 babies either (they came straight to me), but in the hospital they had to wash him, and wrap him like a little sausage first - ARGH!!!
It could be worse though: my sister's husband is going to have to wear the wholeset (robe, gloves, mask, etc) at the birth of their second child in September. Imagine him touching his own child with his bear hand - no, it can't happen!!! :LOL


----------

